# Toy Fair news?



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Have there been any official announcements yet?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Darkhunter said:


> Have there been any official announcements yet?


My best friend has a neighbor who is a toy guy and i'll get the dates. We're talking the Javits in NY correct?

Supposedly he's getting us in on some deals.:dude:


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> My best friend has a neighbor who is a toy guy and i'll get the dates. We're talking the Javits in NY correct?
> 
> Supposedly he's getting us in on some deals.:dude:


I was wondering if anything official has come out of the Moebius booth?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Please enlighten me on Moebius. Excuse my ignorance. I just recently got back into this stuff.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Frank mentioned at SSM that the NuGalactica kit is oficially announced at Toy fair.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Please enlighten me on Moebius. Excuse my ignorance. I just recently got back into this stuff.



http://www.moebiusmodels.com/


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Please enlighten me on Moebius. Excuse my ignorance. I just recently got back into this stuff.


Welcome!

Well, you're in the Moebius Models forum ... and they make pretty kickin' model kits. More info here: http://www.moebiusmodels.com/


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a picture, I'll post more soon...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

What is the sign about a 1/35 scale metal prop coming soon??????


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

"Fully finished and lit !! ??"


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Jupiter 2? :hat:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> Jupiter 2? :hat:


 Are you sure?????


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

no, just wishful thinking.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Didn't notice it in the picture until now, but it's one of the items we have on display this week. Due in the 4th quarter. Fully finished, lit interior and 3 speed fusion core. Complete hull, landing gear, and landing gear wells are metal. It weighs 19 pounds! Should have everything posted soon.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Moebius said:


> Didn't notice it in the picture until now, but it's one of the items we have on display this week. Due in the 4th quarter. Fully finished, lit interior and 3 speed fusion core. Complete hull, landing gear, and landing gear wells are metal. It weighs 19 pounds! Should have everything posted soon.





teslabe said:


> Are you sure?????


yes...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Didn't notice it in the picture until now, but it's one of the items we have on display this week. Due in the 4th quarter. Fully finished, lit interior and 3 speed fusion core. Complete hull, landing gear, and landing gear wells are metal. It weighs 19 pounds! Should have everything posted soon.


Just made the appointment with my dentist after my jaw hit the floor.....:drunk: Any idea on a price, I may need to sell the dog or rent out the girlfriend .....


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

teslabe said:


> Just made the appointment with my dentist after my jaw hit the floor.....:drunk: Any idea on a price, I may need to sell the dog or rent out the girlfriend .....


We hadn't actually set one yet. Still considering packaging and it's costs, and a few other things. It's basically there to show Diamond, Entertainment Earth, and some other large collectible guys what we're working on. Most likely it will be about $1000. It is on the pricey side, but it's expensive to have built. Especially the hull and other metal parts. There won't be a huge run by any means, just a few hundred is all we expect to have call for.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> We hadn't actually set one yet. Still considering packaging and it's costs, and a few other things. It's basically there to show Diamond, Entertainment Earth, and some other large collectible guys what we're working on. Most likely it will be about $1000. It is on the pricey side, but it's expensive to have built. Especially the hull and other metal parts. There won't be a huge run by any means, just a few hundred is all we expect to have call for.


Sounds cool.:thumbsup: If I wasnt so excited about building my own, I would consider it.(I still might) This will be a great option for those who dont want to build and those who want a great collectable.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Moebius said:


> We hadn't actually set one yet. Still considering packaging and it's costs, and a few other things. It's basically there to show Diamond, Entertainment Earth, and some other large collectible guys what we're working on. Most likely it will be about $1000. It is on the pricey side, but it's expensive to have built. Especially the hull and other metal parts. There won't be a huge run by any means, just a few hundred is all we expect to have call for.


Love it! Exactly what I like. Can't wait to see more. Hope Moebius does more high end collectables. Is it the same scale as the kit or larger?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

@ 1/35th scale, it will be the same size as the kit.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Did anyone notice the cockpit glass on the Moon bus??


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Here's a better look at the updated glass on Moon Bus, front and side.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent! Thanks for fixing that moonbus glass.
Will you include the original clear parts too, for we purists?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

They're including the original front window glass, but not the original side windows. (The side windows can be easily replicated with clear sheet.)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> Excellent! Thanks for fixing that moonbus glass.
> Will you include the original clear parts too, for we purists?


Whats the diff?


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

some people call clear parts "glass" for some reason. I need clarification: Is it glass or clear plastic?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The original Aurora Moonbus glass was large, curved pieces on the outside edges of the recessed anti-glare panels, matching the hull contour. The studio model had the smaller glass panels on the back of the recessed area (as pictured in the photo.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Ha! You beat me to it while I was typing....what he said and it is clear 'plastic' were talking about and the original model kit's 2 'side' clear plastic parts covered the whole back window area were as the filming miniature had them as inset individual panes. 

This is exactly what I did with my Aurora kit a while back, can you believe it..only a merit at WF...oh well....some say this was way back when 'figures' were all they were taking seriously. 

Hey! If that top is just set into place that fit sure looks great too!

Way to go Frank and the gang!! :thumbsup:

Just think the Aurora Moon bus back again for only 50.00! That sure beats...what...the 500.00 or more on ebay for a complete and almost mint kit?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Thanks for the sneal peeks...love the Moon Bus, and the back drop on the Viper box bottom is great.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

The Moon Bus is a kit I am so looking forward to! Can't wait!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Paulbo said:


> They're including the original front window glass, but not the original side windows. (The side windows can be easily replicated with clear sheet.)




So do we have to make our own side windows?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

One set of side windows are included. All windows are made from that clear stuff... Plastic.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> One set of side windows are included. All windows are made from that clear stuff... Plastic.



Thanks Moebius. I had visions of trying to stick acetate or something in there. Look forward to getting it


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Clarity. It is a difficult concept. :lol:


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

We see right through your transparent attempt at humor, John!

The Moon Bus improvements are wonderful! Can't wait!!!

Thanks so much Frank!

Lee


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

BSG, Moonbus, blah, blah, blah. Will there be any more Von Franco kits in the near or distant future?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I have been asked if the pic I keep using is a studio model or a larger kit and nope....its my Aurora build, using light sheet for the roof lights and I used *real microscope slide glass* in each separate panel....accept no substitute. 


This is one of the most MAJOR re releases of our time! ....aside from the Lief Erickson and the Spock kit. 

We are so incredibly lucky! and a few years back they were saying the plastic kit industry was dying. 

*MOEBIUS MODELS we salute you!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Yesterday, the Seaview, Flying Sub, Chariot & Space Pod. :hat:
Today the Jupiter II.  
Tomorrow..the Moonbus! :hat:
*LONG LIVE MOEBIUS!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Been waiting a long time for the moonbus. Thanks Frank!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

My original Moonbus was built when the kit was first released- it is looking a little strange and sad now. Thanks so much for giving me a second chance to do it right!

.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I didn't have any idea what the thing was until I saw a post not long ago and didn't think much of it from what I had seen but now......I may have to get one of these.


----------



## Jericoeagle1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Any other news?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The lead singer of The band called 'The Knack' passed away on February 14 at age 57 from cancer. The group's top hit _My Sharona_ was famous way back in 1979.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

...And Fransisco Franco is STILL dead.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Too lazy to post everything that went on at TF. I'll be back in the office on Friday, I'll get some pictures and a list posted ASAP...


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

COOL! Thanks Frank. Take a load off and chill a bit.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Take a break Frank.. I'll help out a bit. :thumbsup:










http://www.actionfigureinsider.com/gallery2/album/TF2010-Moebius-Kits/


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

*Metal Jupiter 2 hull removable?*

Can the metal hull be easily removed to show the painted(?) interior on the metal Jupiter 2? 

Is it a gloss coated hull or no coat?

Any plans for a metal Viper?

I bet the Galactica will be metal hence the smaller scale. If it was Supersized, the metal version would be around 50 pounds.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

This answer is by no means definitive and could be completely out of date, but I did discuss the metal J2 with Frank at Chiller: the hull will not be removable. (Well, at least not "easily" as it would require a metal saw.)

I don't know about the coating or the Viper.

On the Galactica, everything that's been announced thus far is that it's an injection molded styrene kit, not metal. The size was picked to coincide with the old Monogram TOS kit.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Not removable, no other metal products planned at this time.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

geoffdude said:


> Take a break Frank.. I'll help out a bit. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That all looks so familiar....


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Paulbo said:


> This answer is by no means definitive and could be completely out of date, but I did discuss the metal J2 with Frank at Chiller: the hull will not be removable. (Well, at least not "easily" as it would require a metal saw.)



Metal saw on a $1000 item. Yikes.:freak:

I think I will stick with the plastic kit. Im sure the metal J2 will become a nice collectable.:thumbsup:


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Are those the 1 35th chariot and pod?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

j2man said:


> Are those the 1 35th chariot and pod?


Not yet, the box art isn't approved. Soon.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow. Can you imagine seeing a tableful of new kits like this way back in the Polar Lights days? I can't believe how many old much-sought-after kits are making a comeback. I'm stoked!!! The new kits ain't bad either! Gotta get me a MOONBUS!(or 2)! Moebius is unbelievable! Thanks for making this hobby more exciting than it has ever been.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Is there a definitive "metal hull jupiter 2" thread? I seem to have missed the memo.

Not that I need one, my wok has years of life left.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Metal J-2???????????? Oh God...........(counting money in wallet). Go ahead Frank....hit me with it! You're worse than the White House, of course I'd rather give you the money....


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

What the heck are you talking about? Please elaborate.......Metal hull? Huh??


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The all metal J2 is discussed briefly on the thread titled 'TOY FAIR NEWS?'

I for one would hate to see Metal 'kits' of any kind.....next thing you know where buying model kits that come with a little screw driver, a few pre colored parts, stickers and it can be built in one afternoon......YUCK!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not a kit its a pre built pre finished metal display model in the $1000+ range


----------



## JPhil123 (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> Didn't notice it in the picture until now, but it's one of the items we have on display this week. Due in the 4th quarter. Fully finished, lit interior and 3 speed fusion core. Complete hull, landing gear, and landing gear wells are metal. It weighs 19 pounds! Should have everything posted soon.


Hello,

If ianything like the prototype, it would be wonderful as all the Moebius products have been! Would like to only ask if there has been any consideration given to having a display option with the gear up/closed if desired?

Jim


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

but do the landing gear retract? It has to fly better than a frisbee at that price.

Edit: here's a link to the toy fair thread for those that come late to the party.

Kidding about the landing gear.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would say no for the same reason the kit ones dont... hard to fit a full interior with retracting gear, weight of the finished model, etc.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

JPhil123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If ianything like the prototype, it would be wonderful as all the Moebius products have been! Would like to only ask if there has been any consideration given to having a display option with the gear up/closed if desired?
> 
> Jim


No thought at all given to that, as it would require a stand at that point. It weighs 19 pounds as is, no way to hang it, so the landing gear is the only option.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

There's no way to do retractable landing gear on something like this. It weighs 19 pounds in metal, it's just not a possibility.


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Disappointed that the top doesn't come off  

For $1000 I want to be able to see more of the interior that what can be seen peaking through the windows.


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

For the price it needs to have removable landing gear and the top needs to come off. What is the point of having all that wonderfull detail inside the interior if you can't see a lot of it. Moebius models please reconsider these points.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

It really looked great, like a studio prop, through the windows. The lighting effect is excellent.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

frank,..will there be some sort of lay-away plan for such an expensive item ?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

dlbsyst said:


> For the price it needs to have removable landing gear and the top needs to come off. What is the point of having all that wonderfull detail inside the interior if you can't see a lot of it. Moebius models please reconsider these points.


Nothing to reconsider. With the ceiling inside to hold the lighting, you don't get a better view of anything. With the hull off, the interior is very small if you look at the kit. With the wiring and LED placement, it looks horrible with no upper hull on. Removable landing gear is not an option without a bit of modification. Just not in the cards for this.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

*Metal Hull J2*

So many questions, let me address a few and give some general info:

1. No official announcement yet, this was a preview at Toy Fair to gauge reaction. Price is not set as details still need to be worked out. $1000 is approximate, but I wouldn't be suprised to see it finally at $1200. Every customer that talked seriously with us about it was surprised that it could sell for _only_ $1000. We'll announce more soon, including price.

2. Removable hull. For most of you that have looked at it, you realize that even with the hull off you can't see much more. Through the windows you see about 270 degrees of the interior. Knowing that the windows are another 30 degrees or so, you miss very little. 2 freezing tubes and the small area between the general alarm and the window is what you can't see. And that area isn't lit anyways. I have seen it with the hull removed. The interior is such a small area, and with the ceiling over it you only get a slightly better view of the astrogator. It's basically so ugly without anything behind the walls, it makes no sense to expose so much open area and wiring.

3. Landing gear. It needs to be fixed. It weighs too much to have something redesigned to work with this. At some point installing covers and removing again will damage the finish. Without a stand, you can't display without the landing gear down. This isn't a toy. If you picked it up, you'd realize there is no way to hang it in flight. If this is what you want it for, you're honestly better off having a kit built in plastic to hang in flight.

4. Other metal projects. Nothing in the works. We have no license for anything else that can be made finished. We have KIT licenses in PLASTIC for all other properties, we are not licensed for finished metal prop type replicas. I honestly don't see the interest in metal kits out there, but if there was we would look at it seriously. Until then, this is a one-off project. 

5. Just to repeat, this is not final. I wish I would have looked better at the images and cropped the sign out of our booth. I refuse to debate options of this until we announce it and have it all finalized. And even then it is unfortunately what it is. Some changes just are not practical for what this is intended to be. We hope to have final info in the next few weeks.


----------



## psquinn (Feb 23, 2009)

It sounds like Moebius is making a true collectable rather than a model to be put together. I think that sounds fantastic! A true tribute to Lost in Space and the Jupiter 2. I have already started saving, so Moebius when you are ready please let me know. Remember the wonderful excitement the Jupiter model created. I think a real collectable of the Jupiter will be a great addition to any Lost in Space collection.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> So many questions, let me address a few and give some general info:
> 
> 1. No official announcement yet, this was a preview at Toy Fair to gauge reaction. Price is not set as details still need to be worked out. $1000 is approximate, but I wouldn't be suprised to see it finally at $1200. Every customer that talked seriously with us about it was surprised that it could sell for _only_ $1000. We'll announce more soon, including price.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I think I opened that can of worms with this picture from the "Toy Fair news?" thread, post #9, it just stuck out like a neon sign......


----------



## Hardax (Feb 12, 2010)

Moebius said:


> Nothing to reconsider. With the ceiling inside to hold the lighting, you don't get a better view of anything. With the hull off, the interior is very small if you look at the kit. With the wiring and LED placement, it looks horrible with no upper hull on. Removable landing gear is not an option without a bit of modification. Just not in the cards for this.


Points well taken. I am still very excited about this!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

*Didn't anyone click on the link I provided above?*

There are about 20 pics of the Moebius booth at Toy Fair.  Many are close-ups too.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I may get one moonbus..since I have my moonbus I built right out of the box in 1993,, and a MIB one...what I am looking forward to, is the wonder woman kit, and one extra superboy, and definitely the confederate raider, and hopefully, sometime thereafter, The apache warrior...The small seaview built up very nicely...yes..some great reissues coming out....

Z


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

This all sounds just fine by me. If people want a "toy", they can buy the old Trendmasters J2 with retractable gear and a removable hull top (I have one). The Moebius product sounds like a proper high-end collectible and not like a playset. That's as it should be.

ONE THING...not a suggestion about the product itself. I would only ask that you make sure, if this goes into production, that you make provisions for bullet-proof industrial packaging. Most of these (assuming they are produced) will probably be mail order products delivered by somebody like UPS. Collectors are freaky about not only the condition of the product but the condition of the box. There are things I won't buy because I don't trust them to arrive without damage. there are things that I have bought that have arrived damaged.

Collectors paying @$1200.00 are likely to be pretty fussy. With a low production item, even a handful of returns could make life miserable for everybody.

Design the product as you will. I won't make suggestions or interfere. Just make sure the final product can fit into an ultra-heavy duty, corrugated cardboard double box that can survive UPS.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I'm pretty certain that the packaging will be professionally designed to withstand the tender mercies of the UPS, USPS, FedEx, etc.
Obviously, this product is not intended for us kit builders, but for the high-end LIS/Irwin Allen collectors who have their own 1/1 scale B-9 Robots and who are not experienced model builders. I'm thinking of people such as Bill Mumy, Angela Cartwright or Mark Goddard who are very likely not model builders, but would love to have one on display in their living rooms.
And personally, I think it's a great marketing idea, too! Kudos to whomever thought it up in the first place! It's absolutly a thing of great beauty! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

I will build a few models of the Jupiter 2. But there is still room for this. 

For me it is a long time coming. I was considering another companies aluminum hull - this is perfect. Designed by the best and people that I believe can deliver!

If it is a can of worms, I have a can opener!!

Mark Dean


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

Moebius said:


> Nothing to reconsider. With the ceiling inside to hold the lighting, you don't get a better view of anything. With the hull off, the interior is very small if you look at the kit. With the wiring and LED placement, it looks horrible with no upper hull on. Removable landing gear is not an option without a bit of modification. Just not in the cards for this.


I understand. I never thought of that. Whatever you decide to do with this is fine with me, as I trust you will do your best.:thumbsup: I have started saving for this and can't wait.

-dlbsyst


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

This is interesting news, but it's nice to get some information from Moebius directly.

That being said, if I had known about this, I probably would have held back on buying the plastic model and saved the money for the metal version. I'm gonna start putting away some sheckels for a metal J2 because I want one.

I'll still build the plastic kit that I've got, but that's just to keep me busy until I get the metal version.

I guess that it's a good thing I got a raise last month - at least I know where the money's going to come from.

Bryan


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

geoffdude said:


> *Didn't anyone click on the link I provided above?*
> 
> There are about 20 pics of the Moebius booth at Toy Fair.  Many are close-ups too.


Breathe, Geoff ol' buddy...I clicked on the link and peeked...and drooled...and now I have to dry my keyboard off... :tongue:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

When people start saying "it needs _____ and _______ to justify the price", I need to cry foul on that one.

How many folks bought the Master Replicas version of the TOS Enterprise for nearly the same amount of money and what special features does that display model have? Does it have a shuttle bay with retractible doors? Does it have little rooms behind the lit windows? Basically, it's a well crafted and well lit model that just sits there and looks nice. That's all a display model needs to do.

If the metal version of the J2 has a complete upper deck and has interior and exterior lighting and looks great, that's all it needs to do for me and probably quite a few other people as well (I'm guessing on this).

Just let the model companies do their thing. They probably have a hard enough time keeping up with all the wish lists people keep throwing at them.

Bryan


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> Breathe, Geoff ol' buddy...I clicked on the link and peeked...and drooled...and now I have to dry my keyboard off... :tongue:




kinda looks like the johnny lightning i got sitting on my computer,All shiney and everything.. nice though


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

OK, I read through the Toy Fair and other "hull" thread. Most obvious first question: _what_ metal will the hull be made of?


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Gemini1999 said:


> When people start saying "it needs _____ and _______ to justify the price", I need to cry foul on that one...


Hey, one potential customer is telling it the way it is, for him or her. What is foul about that?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

This will make a kick a$$ hood ornament.


----------



## dlbsyst (Jun 9, 2009)

Well price is everthing to me so please try and keep it as low as possible. I don't make a huge amount at my job and with my bills I can only put away so much each month.(


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

It is beautiful but I would still rather build it as a kit. 

..


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

toyroy said:


> OK, I read through the Toy Fair and other "hull" thread. Most obvious first question: _what_ metal will the hull be made of?


NOT platinum.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Hmmmmm...a common question some folks here at HT have has been wondering if their build-ups should be in the "gear down" or "gear up/in-flight" version. 
If those same folks are saving their sheckles for the metal one and haven't commenced assembly yet, the answer is "in-flight", so they can wind up with one of each version! :wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

That's a very kewl looking addition to the Lost In Space Line:thumbsup:

That seeems to be the answer to the folks who don't want to do their own Build-Ups.

I am somewhat puzzled about having the upper hull removable on Both this Metal Hull Jupiter Two and The Plastic Jupiter Two Model Kit.

To each his own of course, But this Is a Model?...No?
Not a Barbie Doll house to Play in with your action Figures!!!!LOL!

Again on my build, The Hull will be removable, so I can Fix the electronics, Make Changes ETC...Yes the interior is Beautiful, I would suggest that if you want to Play in the interior, Then Buy another Kit and just Build up the Interior to Play with your Army Men!!!!

Just having a bit of fun lads!!
Again to each his own...Bottom line ENJOY BUILDING YOUR MODEL..No more to see here, Back on topic!

Nice Prop Moebius!!!!

Irwin Allen would be proud!:thumbsup:


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*Count me in!*

Having spent big bucks on a Master Replicas USS Enterprise, I'm no stranger to high end replicas. Saving up that kind of cash ain't easy, but it was worth every penny. I can easily see myself buying the J2, my OTHER favorite sci fi ship of all time. My only hope is that they remove the high gloss from the finish. I don't know, something about the gloss somehow makes the metal look plastic, of all things. At any rate this is going to make a LOT of kit-challenged LIS fans very VERY happy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks guys! It's still a ways off, end of the year at the earliest. I'm not thrilled about the gloss finish myself, but this is the prototype. Things will change. I saw it for the first time one week ago when it arrived at the hotel in NY. Shipping carton was excellent. Encased in a huge block of foam, no damage whatsoever to it coming direct from China by UPS.

Aluminum hull? I hadn't heard anyone else was planning something similar. I'll have to take a look at that.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

toyroy said:


> Hey, one potential customer is telling it the way it is, for him or her. What is foul about that?


To me nothing wrong with it all to ask anything, but I wish everyone could see it before they judge it and want changes. I know there's probably a few guys on here that were at Toy Fair and saw it. All I'm asking is to see it before you judge it. It will do the full run of shows with me this year. Monsterpalooza, Wonderfest, San Diego, NYCC, iHobby, Chiller, all before it's release. There are some problems with it as it sits that will be changed before production. Info will be out there as soon as possible. Thanks.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Impressive stuff! I love the box art on that Seaview too. Is that the 1/350 one?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

jonboc said:


> Having spent big bucks on a Master Replicas USS Enterprise, I'm no stranger to high end replicas. Saving up that kind of cash ain't easy, but it was worth every penny. I can easily see myself buying the J2, my OTHER favorite sci fi ship of all time. My only hope is that they remove the high gloss from the finish. I don't know, something about the gloss somehow makes the metal look plastic, of all things. At any rate this is going to make a LOT of kit-challenged LIS fans very VERY happy! :thumbsup:


I'm not fond of the hi gloss finish, but I will definitely be getting one of these ships!


----------



## Ron Gross (Jan 2, 2009)

Moebius said:


> To me nothing wrong with it all to ask anything, but I wish everyone could see it before they judge it and want changes. I know there's probably a few guys on here that were at Toy Fair and saw it. All I'm asking is to see it before you judge it. It will do the full run of shows with me this year. Monsterpalooza, Wonderfest, San Diego, NYCC, iHobby, Chiller, all before it's release. There are some problems with it as it sits that will be changed before production. Info will be out there as soon as possible. Thanks.


Frank,
Like you said, some members likely saw it at Toy Fair, so cropping the sign out of that earlier image probably wouldn't have made any difference. Word was going to get out one way or another. Having said that, let me add that I think you handled this whole thing like a real pro in the true spirit of customer service. As such, I would be more than surprised if there were a few who did not honor your request to "wait and see it before judging." Certainly seems reasonable to me.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

deadmanincfan said:


> Breathe, Geoff ol' buddy...I clicked on the link and peeked...and drooled...and now I have to dry my keyboard off... :tongue:


Too late.. got light-headed.. and that's all she wrote!










Just wondering why there was onging surprise with the Metal Hull J2 through-out and about the forum.. with info/pics just a click away. Must be the word "toy" that was throwing a curve ball.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

$1,200? That's like two months rent!

Just saying, if it were me, I wouldn't go forward with it. If you sink that kind of cash into something that costs so much to manufacture and finish and it doesn't sell well, the company might be in for some hard times. Thus, not much in the way of models for the foreseeable future.

People, IMO are lucky if they can afford a studio-scale kit let alone a full-metal mock-up of a subject.

I guess it might be my lower middle class socioeconomic status speaking.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Magesblood said:


> $1,200? That's like two months rent!
> 
> Just saying, if it were me, I wouldn't go forward with it. If you sink that kind of cash into something that costs so much to manufacture and finish and it doesn't sell well, the company might be in for some hard times. Thus, not much in the way of models for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


$1200 two months rent? Really? Where?

I agree on the cost of this though, pretty big bite. Will be watching for more news on it though. It seems very intriguing, and will most likely be an awesome piece when development is complete.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Moebius said:


> Aluminum hull? I hadn't heard anyone else was planning something similar. I'll have to take a look at that.


http://www.scifimetropolis.com/2ft aluminum J2 project/thumbs/index.htm

I was thinking of the 2' and add a Moebius interior.

I trust Frank and Dave way more than these guys!!

Mark Dean


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Magesblood said:


> $1,200? That's like two months rent!
> 
> Just saying, if it were me, I wouldn't go forward with it. If you sink that kind of cash into something that costs so much to manufacture and finish and it doesn't sell well, the company might be in for some hard times. Thus, not much in the way of models for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


I'd be happy with $1200 for one month, my rent for a two bedroom is $1397.
You gotta pay for where you live......


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

Moebius said:


> ...I'm not thrilled about the gloss finish myself, but this is the prototype...direct from China by UPS...


Nineteen pounds? Uh Oh  Tell me this _isn't_ a Chinese zamac diecasting. In just the last couple of days I've been reading reports of zinc pest in Chinese model train diecastings:

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/57660482/m/419100653


----------



## thebloop (Nov 3, 2004)

I always thought that the high quality of our Moebius J2 was a waste. It's too good to be in plastic, deserves more. Consideration for another version makes smart sense. Most of the work in research and development was already done. The public will know its quality. After all, the plastic kit is already a famed quality item. 

I'm serious about my collections, I don't like toys. For example, a lot of people praised the Polar Lights J2. I have one. Mine was never assembled and I never had an interest to buy aftermarket stuff for it. Quite frankly I'm dumping it, especially now that I own a better one. Held onto it for painting practice technique, then I'd discard it. It was a playset meant for kids of the yesteryear generation, my childhood generation. Although I was happy to see LIS products emerge from everywhere, in 1997 it was too late for grown generations. I find folks here spot inaccuracies with these models, even on a job well done of the Moebius product. And yet they accept a convertible Jupiter 2, a detail never seen! The PL was brought at a wrong time. And even that toy was available in a metallic finish, though limited.

To those who think that this is just for those who own 1:1 B9 Robots. . . think again. Yeah, I'm one of those B9 people, but it constantly amazes me to see many people actually building these 300 pound monsters. I've noticed another class of people: Those who only desire a good Jupiter 2. And then there are those who want both. There's a lot of those Lost in Space buffs out there. There's a market for it. So, it's not just for Billy Mumy, Angela Cartwright or Mark Goddard. I do agree that this wouldn't have been intended for modelmakers. This is not a toy nor a model. It's a replica. I'm sure that's precisely the reason a metal ship idea would've been kept quiet until recently as somebody here spotted it. But that may be a good thing. Shows that even modelmakers have an interest. 

If it were in metal, much more pre-assembled, I for one would buy one in a flash! 

Of coarse having it made with this material, it would have to look the part; to see it as metallic, not a paint job. I would not buy one that was painted, flat or gloss finish for that matter. The closeup now shown at the toy fair booth looks like a Matchbox. The person buying such a replica in metal would want it merely for its hull finish. Aluminum would be a fine choice. 
Who needs a heavy chunk of painted metal if he could get the same result from a painted plastic model?

A removable hull is important. We know upper and lower hulls need a mechanical bond with screws. A perfect placement for those screws would be inside each of the thruster details as on the plastic model today. This would allow customer access for upgrades; electrical, figurines and such.

As for price, it should definitely be beyond $1,000. Not too much, though. Its success, Moebius' too, depends on it. I would say the best way to keep quality up and prices down, have it sold direct from Moebius. Naturally, people will gripe about higher prices, here. "Here" is, after all, a model-making website and it's understandable. Advertisements for a replica are much better served in sports magazines, not hobby mags.

Looking forward to this. Good luck!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

OK Folks -- this is enough discussion about a product that is still very far off. Frank and company will let us know more when they know a bit more about how this idea is going to play out. Discussing it's merits to death at this point is not productive. And neither is the criticism that I'm seeing.

I'm closing this one down!

--Henry


----------

